# CigarFest 2012-Pre registration



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Who's going?

www.cigarfest.org


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Wow. Doing one on Friday and Saturday this year. Makes a lot of sense with the demand for tickets.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well so far it looks like we have 5 so far, one more than last year...me, G-Man, Pantomimehorse, Bopmachine and tntclip. It was a complete blast, ended up not being able to buy tickets and had to go the auction route. That is the only way to go.....we had our swag (near 100 cigars and a small humi and other cigar bauble) in about 90 minutes and then it was back out to the big tent and sparking back up and see folks still in line..........


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks interesting. I generally work both Fridays and Saturdays but maybe I can swing the Saturday.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, I did pre-registration for the saturday. I'll reserve the right to actually pull the trigger until I see how my February finances are shaping up. I've never been to one of these before. Do they hand out bags of goodies at the door, or do we have to schlep around to the various vendors to get all the swag?


Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Rosie said:


> OK, I did pre-registration for the saturday. I'll reserve the right to actually pull the trigger until I see how my February finances are shaping up. I've never been to one of these before. Do they hand out bags of goodies at the door, or do we have to schlep around to the various vendors to get all the swag?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


***Basically, dependng on what ticket you get, that will determine when you get in "the event"...there you will be given a bag, some swag and some sticks......they will then give you a ticket book and you just go to each vendor, give them the ticket with the number that matches the booth....get whatever they are giving up and move on...when your ticket book is empty....then go back out to the big tent and light something up......

We ended up having to do the auction.....we paid $210 per ticket.... we got in at the earliest time...10:30am I think....had all of our swag in about an hour and were back to smoking and watching everyone else in line....

***That was last year with one day.....now they are doing 2 "the event"s and everything I just typed was concerning CF2011....

We are planning on going on Friday, being tourists in Philly on Sat and not sure what on Sunday and then so far 3 of us...Pantomimehorse, myself and my wife Andrea will be going to a Phillies vs. Mets baseball game at 7:05pm on Monday night


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

5point0 said:


> ***Basically, dependng on what ticket you get, that will determine when you get in "the event"...there you will be given a bag, some swag and some sticks......they will then give you a ticket book and you just go to each vendor, give them the ticket with the number that matches the booth....get whatever they are giving up and move on...when your ticket book is empty....then go back out to the big tent and light something up......
> 
> We ended up having to do the auction.....we paid $210 per ticket.... we got in at the earliest time...10:30am I think....had all of our swag in about an hour and were back to smoking and watching everyone else in line....
> 
> ...


That's cool. I've reserved the VIH ticket and also the hat and shirt. So I guess that gets me in at 12:30. Is there any benefit to showing up earlier than your admission time? Do the lines form that early and are there events before you enter the main hall?

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I wish I was going...was a lot of fun. And YES, get there early and line up early....last year we were towards the middle of the line...it does move fairly quickly but it is a LONG line getting in.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Rosie said:


> That's cool. I've reserved the VIH ticket and also the hat and shirt. So I guess that gets me in at 12:30. Is there any benefit to showing up earlier than your admission time? Do the lines form that early and are there events before you enter the main hall?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


Getting there earlier was almost as much fun as the event....herfing on the hoof with people you dont know.......it was very cold for the time of year....hope its warmer

I am planning on the shirt and hat too....not sure about the rest of my party.....that will be discussed


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Also, the price is OK...you will end up spendng $500+ on the weekend though...and end up with 75ish cigars (nothing HTF or super premium). The people that REALLY make out are the ones who win in the raffle...they give away some kick ass prizes...1,000 ct cabinet humis FULL, a Jeep and TONS of boxes and accessories. It is an experience...that is for sure.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I guess the question I really meant to ask is: can you get into the event before you get into the main hall? For instance, can I get into the herf tent before I get into the hall? If not, is smoking allowed while we wait in line? I don't mind waiting in line if I get to shoot the shit with like minded folks and smoke a couple of sticks. I've met some good friends that way. :smoke:

I'm not planning on staying over, it's just a day trip for me. I figure I'll still drop over 300 semolians though.


Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rosie said:


> I guess the question I really meant to ask is: can you get into the event before you get into the main hall? For instance, can I get into the herf tent before I get into the hall? If not, is smoking allowed while we wait in line? I don't mind waiting in line if I get to shoot the shit with like minded folks and smoke a couple of sticks. I've met some good friends that way. :smoke:
> 
> I'm not planning on staying over, it's just a day trip for me. I figure I'll still drop over 300 semolians though.
> 
> ...


You can smoke on the entire grounds...outside. The line goes through the tent and into the event.and ther is another tent, but you can't get in unti. You are in the event. We smoked the whole time we were in line last year...


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I am in again! Last year was so much fun!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> I think I am in again! Last year was so much fun!!


Dude....you have to go, you are a rock star.....there is a pic of you on the page with pics from 2011......we are planning on Friday even, Sat is only a fall back option....you renting the FX again. looikng forward to seeing both of you again....


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Tony I will do my best to go. Me and Bruno are planing on Friday as well. We both had allot of fun last year and it was very cool meeting you and the other guys!! I do not know what we will rent this time. I would rent the FX again but we will see!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

P.S. What page is my pic on??


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll definitely be there again this year (6th year in a row) working both days for Abe Flores handing out PDR cigars. The event is a blast and with two days this year, it will be double trouble....... :woohoo:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> P.S. What page is my pic on??


You are 317 of 362.....if you figure out a way to post is here do so!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

This is how I roll! What do you have for me to SIGN?? HAHA


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> This is how I roll! What do you have for me to SIGN?? HAHA


How about papers from your wife's lawyer's office for starters! LOL


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

True! That is all done now! I am still poor but I am a FREE MAN!!!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

KINGLISH said:


> This is how I roll! What do you have for me to SIGN?? HAHA


That broad was at the after party with half nekkid pics for sale at $20 a pop...she was trying to get into playboy...sorry, not even close to the best looking booth broad at the event. Brunette from Diesel and the exotic looking chick from Quesada...mmmm hmmmm.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> That broad was at the after party with half nekkid pics for sale at $20 a pop...she was trying to get into playboy...sorry, not even close to the best looking booth broad at the event. Brunette from Diesel and the exotic looking chick from Quesada...mmmm hmmmm.


Thanks for the info! I do not remember this at all! HAHA She can try out for Playboy at my house!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> True! That is all done now! I am still poor but I am a FREE MAN!!!!!!


Dude, sorry! I was just joking, had no idea that was your reality.........


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Dude, sorry! I was just joking, had no idea that was your reality.........


No big deal. That is life. If you feel that bad send me some "CUBANS"!! HAHA JK


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Just got the email about pre registration. Just wanted to know from some guys that have gone, is it worth it? It would be about a 9 hour trip for me so I wanted some input before signing up. What exactly is it? Does your ticket just give you an admission time to walk thru and get stuff from booths? What is the difference in the ticket levels? what happens when you are done? Smoke in another tent? How is the food and beverage situation? Free drinks? Are there shuttles to local hotels if we stay the night? Is Friday and Saturday the same? I think this is all my questions for the time being. Help me make a decision fellas.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

max gas said:


> Just got the email about pre registration. Just wanted to know from some guys that have gone, is it worth it? It would be about a 9 hour trip for me so I wanted some input before signing up. What exactly is it? Does your ticket just give you an admission time to walk thru and get stuff from booths? What is the difference in the ticket levels? what happens when you are done? Smoke in another tent? How is the food and beverage situation? Free drinks? Are there shuttles to local hotels if we stay the night? Is Friday and Saturday the same? I think this is all my questions for the time being. Help me make a decision fellas.


I will try to answer these in order as best as I can.....Yes, its worth it in my opinion. Basically your ticket get you the cigars/swag. The difference in tickets....is the time you get in to get the swag/cigars. Last year we ended up getting the Cigar Nut (auction) because the tickets sold out in minutes. With the Cigar Nut...I believe we got in for the cigars/swag about 2 hours before the VIH (Vert Important Herfer) or about 4 hours before the geneal ticket.....this year we are going right to the auction........Smoking all over, it was a bit cool last year, but smoking was everywhere. There is a big tent and several areas to drink, no free drinks......shuttles to different part of resort and to other hotels.....both days are the same ticket wise, we are shooting for Fiday and then do touristy things with the blokes coming over from England, and we are going to a Phillies game on Mon May7....hopes that answers some questions......Im sure others will fill in the gaps


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

What's the Cigar Nut auction?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

If you dont get your tickest fast enough when the online purchase starts at %am I think....and they were supposedly sold out in just 2-3 minutes...then you can go the auction route. Me and the 3 that I was getting tickets for had agreed on a maximum of $270 per ticket, but ended up getting them for $210...plus $40 for a shirt. This year I am getting the shirt and hat.....and I would imagine our max price will be similar this year too


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I pre-registered for two regular tickets. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

CopGTP said:


> I pre-registered for two regular tickets. We'll see how it works out.


I think since they are doing 2 days, it will be a _little_ easier to get tickets this year.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

ekengland07 said:


> I think since they are doing 2 days, it will be a _little_ easier to get tickets this year.


:thumb:


----------



## ashwarrior (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi ive never been to one but i PR for a friday ticket to get in early and the hat and shirt... ill be going by myself so i wouldnt mind meeting other people lol


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

The more the merrier! When everybody gets their tickets and plans are finalized....we will give GPS coordinates for the pizza oven....those who know, know.....those who dont know, will know

Bwwaahhhhhhh hhhhaaaaaaaaaaa hhhaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

I got the email this morning from CI stating that you only have a few more days to pre-register:

CIGARfest 2012 - Pre-Sale Registration

I think pre-registration closes the 30th of this month....... :bump2:


----------



## Paulharmo (Jan 2, 2012)

Whaaaat? The same weekend as the most important car event of the year for me? That sucks


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Paulharmo said:


> Whaaaat? The same weekend as the most important car event of the year for me? That sucks


What race?


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes!! I want a slice!! HAHA 


5point0 said:


> The more the merrier! When everybody gets their tickets and plans are finalized....we will give GPS coordinates for the pizza oven....those who know, know.....those who dont know, will know
> 
> Bwwaahhhhhhh hhhhaaaaaaaaaaa hhhaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

How about the guy who got a bit pissed off at Ryan because the pizza was cold! Like that was the least of his issues!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Too funny! Good times!!



5point0 said:


> How about the guy who got a bit pissed off at Ryan because the pizza was cold! Like that was the least of his issues!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> Too funny! Good times!!


And then we saw him the next day and he still looked like he was in a stupor!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very true!!



5point0 said:


> And then we saw him the next day and he still looked like he was in a stupor!


----------



## Pantomimehorse (Jan 9, 2010)

Who wants a slice?


Philly (30) by chrispeterford, on Flickr


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

That is awesome! Any more pic's of any of us hanging out that night?


Pantomimehorse said:


> Who wants a slice?
> 
> 
> Philly (30) by chrispeterford, on Flickr


----------



## Paulharmo (Jan 2, 2012)

5point0 said:


> What race?


Not a race actually - MINIs on the Dragon, an annual MINI Cooper Get-together that regularly draws north of 500 MINIs. "The Dragon" is a 11.6 mile stretch of road on the border of NC and TN that has 318 curves! Not only that, but almost every road within 50 miles is a joyous experience.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I've been going since 2007 but I'm sitting out this years. I think Its become too big and way too crowded. If you've never gone, I'd say go for it but to me, Its gotten a bit old.There are so many people that its tough to BS with the Cigar Makers. The Cigars and swag are OK. Nothing you can't buy on CI's website for about what you paid for your ticket. The Show Girls are nice to see but, with 3000 Cigar Smokers, Trust me this has to be the biggest Sausagefest on the planet. The food at the event SUCKS! If you like mixed drinks, Bring a big flask and buy Cokes or whatever for a buck from the bartender. They've become over priced and they pour very weak drinks. This is the first year that they are doing two Cigar fests so I can't tell you what will happen but I will tell you that Parking is going to be a problem. The Diesel event usually has free Beer but, Get there early cause when its gone its gone. Hope I've convinced you...LOL!


----------



## Pantomimehorse (Jan 9, 2010)

KINGLISH said:


> That is awesome! Any more pic's of any of us hanging out that night?


yep heres the few I took, some are just general shots I took of my trip but theres a fair few of the pizza night ! lol

Philadelphia & Cigar Fest 2011 - a set on Flickr


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thurm15 said:


> I've been going since 2007 but I'm sitting out this years. I think Its become too big and way too crowded. If you've never gone, I'd say go for it but to me, Its gotten a bit old.There are so many people that its tough to BS with the Cigar Makers. The Cigars and swag are OK. Nothing you can't buy on CI's website for about what you paid for your ticket. The Show Girls are nice to see but, with 3000 Cigar Smokers, Trust me this has to be the biggest Sausagefest on the planet. The food at the event SUCKS! If you like mixed drinks, Bring a big flask and buy Cokes or whatever for a buck from the bartender. They've become over priced and they pour very weak drinks. This is the first year that they are doing two Cigar fests so I can't tell you what will happen but I will tell you that Parking is going to be a problem. The Diesel event usually has free Beer but, Get there early cause when its gone its gone. Hope I've convinced you...LOL!


I see your point on a few items, but for me its smoking with my buddies. There is one in our group that had been once before and it was not a postive experience. After the time we had last year, he may have been the first to suggest that we do it again. Other than the hour it took for us to get our swag....me, G-Man, Bopmachine and Pantomimehorse had a blast. The best part about hosting those guys from England? We did not have to find any mom and pop restraunts......we hit Wendy's, I-Hop (I think), Denny's. Sausagefest? Not sure that would apply, because I know I was not expecting to see too many women there anyway.

If someone's purpose was to immerse themselves in cigars and the industry, this might not be the best venue, and I am only saying for my group........we made a few friends that were not in our original group......Ryan, Kinglish, Bruno (liquor store owner...how cool is that)...and hope to see more.......

And......the only way to do it is the Cigar Nut (auction ticket).....in and out and smoking again in the big tent in about 1.25 hrs.......Cannot wait till this year!


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks like I'm all set for saturday. Anyone who wants to meet up shoot me pm and I'll respond with my cell #.


Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Sm0keCigars (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone else feel like they are being scammed? 250 bucks to be squeeeezed into a tent with a bunch of herfers?... I never been but man 500 smackers between my Friend and I and that says one great bottle of scotch and a few Padron FR's... for not only us but maybe 6 others!... Its a shame i really want to go and put up my max bid of 150 per tix.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like our party is down one.....G-Man will be unable to attend 

I am all set to get into the auction for the Friday event. With Mike not going....we will not be traveling by H3,,,,,

It is now:

5.0, Pantomimehorse, tntclip and SeanK1

Anybody going on Friday event, PM me your number.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Tony I think me and Bruno are in for Sat! We will still meet up and have fun!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I am in the correct auction now....and for about 12 seconds I was number 1 LOL


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

$110 for a Friday Cigarnut ticket . . . and only 500 tickets were auctioned off. Saved $100 over last year and will be less crowded by nearly 20%. Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

It is going to be a good'n tis year. Will be gettin' one room for Thursday and 2 rooms for Friday night! I think we paid $210 per ticket last year.....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thurm15 said:


> The Show Girls are nice to see but, with 3000 Cigar Smokers, Trust me this has to be the biggest Sausagefest on the planet.


I used to go to comic book conventions; it wouldn't faze me a bit...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

We had a minimum 2 night stay.....that is great for Friday but for Thursday it mean I have a bed......if someone wants a bed for Thursday night $65......let me know


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

penguinshockey said:


> $110 for a Friday Cigarnut ticket . . . and only 500 tickets were auctioned off. Saved $100 over last year and will be less crowded by nearly 20%. Not a bad deal at all.


Well, Wouldn't you know I changed my mind and I'm going to Friday's fest with my $120 Cigarnut ticket! The price along with being only 1 of 500 for 2 Hrs changed my mind. Anyone know if this means there are only 2500 attendees on friday?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent, be great to hook up with as many fellow Puff.com folks as we can............We will be rolling out of Philly sometime on Thursday and probably stopping at an event or 2. Then hang out up there Thrs night, event up on Friday and then I think we are heading to Philly to meet up with G-Man......thats pretty much the extent of the planning....will start to firm up the plans as we get closer!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Thurm15 said:


> Well, Wouldn't you know I changed my mind and I'm going to Friday's fest with my $120 Cigarnut ticket! The price along with being only 1 of 500 for 2 Hrs changed my mind. Anyone know if this means there are only 2500 attendees on friday?


That's what the numbers suggest. 2000 tickets were supposedly sold initally for each day. I got my cigarnut ticket for $110. Only 500 for the 1st two hours makes it a steal at that price.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

penguinshockey said:


> That's what the numbers suggest. 2000 tickets were supposedly sold initally for each day. I got my cigarnut ticket for $110. Only 500 for the 1st two hours makes it a steal at that price.


I dont remember how many were in the auction group, but I know it was not too bad, and I am guessing it might be better this year. I am sure they will be tuning the process. I am thinking they may have over estimated the demand. We paid $210 last year. Its going to be a great time. I know we had a blast last year!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

The CigarNut auction for Friday was for 500 tickets. There were 1000 tickets in the Saturday CigarNut auction and the lowest bid to win was $150. I paid $210 last year as well and it was great - considering the crowds. One of my buddies didn't drink enough and got dehydrated from all of the smoke though. A couple hours rest and lots of waters and he was good to go.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

penguinshockey;[URL="tel:3514114" said:


> 3514114[/URL]] One of my buddies didn't drink enough and got dehydrated from all of the smoke though. A couple hours rest and lots of waters and he was good to go.


Awesome, another reason to drink....for medicinal reasons! You rock! See you up there!


----------



## roadrunnerpa (Mar 21, 2012)

New member here (only a couple days new) but I will be going to Cigarfest. I have scored a general admissions ticket for Friday. Would love to meet some of you there if anyone is going on Friday.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2011)

I'll be attending my first Cigarfest in May. Heard good things about it.

Had a couple coworkers cancel last minute so I have 2 Cigar Nut tickets for Saturday May 5th ($160 each) if anyone is looking!


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

I will be going this year with a few friends. To the folks that ordered shirts/hats...I got mine yesterday but my ticket wasn't in the package. Was I supposed to have gotten the ticket already or is it going to be sent at a later time?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

raylol16 said:


> I will be going this year with a few friends. To the folks that ordered shirts/hats...I got mine yesterday but my ticket wasn't in the package. Was I supposed to have gotten the ticket already or is it going to be sent at a later time?


I haven't received mine yet, but the site says they were to come together.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> I haven't received mine yet, but the site says they were to come together.


Weird cause my ticket wasn't in the box. When I look at the ticket order from CI it says a ship date of 3/22. Either way I messaged them and see what they say. I hope my ticket wasn't lost or anything.


----------



## roadrunnerpa (Mar 21, 2012)

I received my tickets and shirt in the same shipment. I think I would give them a call. Anyone going on Friday?


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just got off the phone with them. Since I got mine through the bidding system or whatever it should be coming later this week separately from the merchandise. Phew!


----------



## roadrunnerpa (Mar 21, 2012)

As much trouble it is to get these tickets, shipping should be the easy part.


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

I will be there Friday. Planning on the Drew Estate event and the Comacho Bonfire Thursday as well...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got my tickets and stuff yesterday.....gonna be a blast. Not sure on exact itenerary for Thr, but Friday event, Sat doing touristy stuff in Philly with me, my wife, Pantomimehorse and I believe G-Man will be with us. Then on Monday night, baseball game with me and Pantomimehorse


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Got my ticket yesterday for Saturday! Gonna be a good time!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

3 weeks from today, we'll be heading up to CigarFest to enjoy a long weekend of cigar smoking and meet up with S/BOTL that we see annually. Hope to see as many of you there as possible, I'll be working with Abe Flores and George Anderson in the Pinar del Rio (PDR Cigars) booth both days........... :thumb:


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Tickets are in hand woooo hooooooo!!!!!


----------



## roadrunnerpa (Mar 21, 2012)

Stogieman said:


> 3 weeks from today, we'll be heading up to CigarFest to enjoy a long weekend of cigar smoking and meet up with S/BOTL that we see annually. Hope to see as many of you there as possible, I'll be working with Abe Flores and George Anderson in the Pinar del Rio (PDR Cigars) booth both days........... :thumb:


Awesome. See you Friday after I lose lots of golf balls.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

I just got a call from my buddy Charlie Watson (Doctor Cigaro) and said that there is a couple of spots still available in the two houses we rent at Split Rock resort. They are on the Resort by the lake and it's a great weekend of partying. Here's the link over at Social Cigar with all the info:

CigarFest 2012 - Lodging / BBQ - Social Cigar

Just wanted to pass this along as $150 per person includes your stay from Thursday thru Sunday, all the food you can eat and beer, soda and what ever all weekend...... :drinking:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Will be there on Thursday and looking for stuff to do around Penn. I.e. beer pubs cigar lounges. Me and my buddy Bruno have tixs for Sat. So looking for other things to do before and after the event! Any help would be awesome!! thanks Matt


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

I will be there Friday


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

We are going to head up on Thr, not sure of the exact time. We will be meeting near Rittenhouse Sq in Center City close to where Chris and TntClip will be. By the way on Wed, 2 May we will be meeting at Holt's at 16th and Walnut about 5-6p and the going to Chickie and Pete's for dinner.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm heading up Thursday also and staying overnight for the Friday event.......planning on hitting a couple of the events Thursday, then hitting the bar at Split Rock or somewhere showing the Flyers game Thursday night!!!! Would love to meet any of you guys who are up there Thursday/Friday.............send me a PM and we can exchange #'s.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I dont want to speak for my party but would love to hook up with anybody....not that keen on hockey except that I am rooting for the St Lois Blues.......cigar contest...random pick.......


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

Anybody ever go to the Rocky parties before. Just trying to plan friday night after the main event waht to do any susgestions would be great thank you


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm thinking about maybe taking in the Lehigh Valley IronPigs game on Saturday night. It's not cigar friendly but I'm a ballpark explorer.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Headin' out to Split Rock shortly, should be there after lunch. Drive carefully all and see you soon....... :clap2:


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

leaving at odark thrity heading for Pa see you there if your there I will be the tall big guy with orange shirt on oh wait thats like the whole croud


----------

